# Anyone ever try these supplements/Probiotics ?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the Nzymes and did use the oxydrops when Cody was so ill. I still use them... mostly when we travel for their water. Instead of the back pac, I started using the Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer..... has the digestive enzymes and probiotics all in one at a higher dosage. It is also more economical and has a stable shelf life. (Thanks Laura!!). The dogzymes is from natures farmacy. If you are interested, you can google them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I use the Nzymes and did use the oxydrops when Cody was so ill. I still use them... mostly when we travel for their water. Instead of the back pac, I started using the Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer..... has the digestive enzymes and probiotics all in one at a higher dosage. It is also more economical and has a stable shelf life. (Thanks Laura!!). The dogzymes is from natures farmacy. If you are interested, you can google them.


I absolutely believe that the Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer is the best probiotic product on the market. I began using FastTrak years ago, and the Nature's Farmacy product was developed by the same man who developed FastTrak. He left that company to go to Nature's Farmacy and developed the improved formula, which has the higest levels of 5 beneficial bacterias and 6 enzymes of any product on the market. It is the most complete probiotic product available.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, That's what I was wondering - if the Bacpak plus was the same as the Dogzymes that ya'll use. 

I already give her an Acidophilus pill, but it's the human grade.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The dogzymes has acidophilus plus many more. It's a great product and super value. I bought the 2 lb size and it lasts my 4 about 5 months..... for somewhere around $35 ( if I remember right).


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's the dogzymes dig. enhancer http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/details.php?prodId=197&category=45&secondary=&keywords==


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, so I could use that instead of Acidophilus pills, Bacpak, and Nzymes?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

skylielover said:


> Thanks, so I could use that instead of Acidophilus pills, Bacpak, and Nzymes?


 
I still use the Nzymes ( one is dietary enzymes...ie "live food" and the dogzymes is the probiotics and digestive enzymes ( helps to completely digest food) ). However, it would take the place of the Bacpac and acidophilus.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Okay thank you


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Nature's Farmacy West makes great stuff! Nice people, too. They're here in So Cal. I often see them at shows. The guy shows Goldens!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh Wow, cool. I'm definitely looking into Nature's Farmacy's....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Nature's Farmacy West makes great stuff! Nice people, too. They're here in So Cal. I often see them at shows. The guy shows Goldens!


I've found that everyone involved in the Nature's Farmacy company are really nice folks.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*I am going to try the supplement ( Nzymes Bac-pak Plus )*
*on my girl and see how it goes.*
*I ordered it from a Golden Retriever Forum Member*


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Through my consulting clinic, I carry two of the products you listed:

*Nzymes Bac-Pak-Plus*
*Nzymes Ox-E-Drops*


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Please remember that there is a difference between "enzyme" supplements & "probiotic" supplements. There's only a few products available that contain BOTH.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> Please remember that there is a difference between "enzyme" supplements & "probiotic" supplements. There's only a few products available that contain BOTH.


The dogzyme digestive enhancer does contain both and also is very stable... no refrigeration needed. I've been very pleased.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The dogzyme digestive enhancer does contain both and also is very stable... no refrigeration needed. I've been very pleased.


Awesome! :wave: The one I use doesn't require refrigeration either, which is nice.


----------



## KSD (Jan 10, 2009)

On the Great Dane Lady's site she says that the Bacpak Plus is the ONLY probiotic to be used during Panacur treatments. Do you think she wrote that before the upgrades in enzyme formulas?

I know many of you LOVE the dogzyme product by Nature's farmacy. I'm a newbie so I could go either way.

Karen


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I use the Dogzyme Digestive Enhancer too. Beats accidentally dropping yogurt on my boy's heads! LOL! It has definitely helped Selka's digestion.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

KSD said:


> On the Great Dane Lady's site she says that the Bacpak Plus is the ONLY probiotic to be used during Panacur treatments. Do you think she wrote that before the upgrades in enzyme formulas?..


I don't understand what you mean because the *Nzymes Bac-Pak Plus* has always contained both probiotics & digestive enzymes, hence the name "bac-pak-plus".


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Nature's Farmacy's Digestive Enhancer containd the highest levels of 6 essential bacteria and 5 enzymes of any product on the market. I thin that it is the best probiotic/enzyme product available. The company has an excellent and diverse line of products.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Debles said:


> I use the Dogzyme Digestive Enhancer too. Beats accidentally dropping yogurt on my boy's heads! LOL! It has definitely helped Selka's digestion.


 
I use the Nature's Farmacy Dogzyme also. Mitchman has IBS and between the Probiotics, the grainfree food, and the yogurt, we seem to have it under control. At least as long as he stays away from Rum raisin cake... yech, LOL but I swear he would have been worse if it hadn't been for the dietary supplement. Great stuff - thanks Laura.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Delete post


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

:doh: I just looked at the *Nature's Farmacy DogZymes* & now I remember why I didn't go with that product. As with the other one I really like (*eNZYmes Pro+*), they both contain egg protein, which is something I need to avoid in a supplement for my customers. That is the reason why I chose *Nzymes Bac-Pak-Plus*, because it doesn't contain the egg protein. :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> :doh: I just looked at the *Nature's Farmacy DogZymes* & now I remember why I didn't go with that product. As with the other one I really like (*eNZYmes Pro+*), they both contain egg protein, which is something I need to avoid in a supplement for my customers. That is the reason why I chose *Nzymes Bac-Pak-Plus*, because it doesn't contain the egg protein. :doh:


_All _of your customers dogs have problems with egg protein?


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> _All _of your customers dogs have problems with egg protein?


No, but because I work with so many people's dogs on elimination diets, egg protein is something that I need to leave out. So, the particular probiotic/enzyme I use is a fine fit for everyone, with & without egg protein sensitivities. The more potential food allergens I can eliminate, the better. With the one I use, don't have to worry about any protein sensitivities & I can start them on it right away.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Boy, am I lucky or what? I have never had any dog, whether I bought it or bred it, or simply had it come in for boarding/training, that has had issues with food or that I have not been able to put right on the probiotic that I use or the food that I feed (other than the period that I switched them to a very high end and highly touted "holistic" diet). 
Guess I should keep knocking on wood.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Boy, am I lucky or what? I have never had any dog, whether I bought it or bred it, or simply had it come in for boarding/training, that has had issues with food...


You are very, very fortunate. :wavey:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> You are very, very fortunate. :wavey:


I honestly do not know anyone whose dogs are any different than mine, other than via this forum. :scratchch


----------

